# FLR (M) online application or post?



## Adrianagtl (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi guys, I have been searching for an answer to my question but unfortunately I couldn’t. 

I am going to apply for my visa renewal soon and I’m a little bit confused as I can’t find nor understand, the difference between the online application and/or applying by post.
I understand that you can apply online but then you still have to print it and send it by post right? So what is the difference between one and the other?
Also, is the day I submit my online application and pay, the “application date”? or it will be when I post my documents? (As in if I pay on the 20/02 and submit my online application that day would that date be my application day)

When/if I apply online do I send the printed form with all the documents (passport, brp, photos, financial docs, etc) or they tell me when to do it? I read in this forum something about an appointment after applying online? Not sure of what that means...

I am completely lost on this one and need to know how does this work and the steps so that I won’t make any mistakes. I wanted to book the premium service but even 45 days prior my visa expiration I wasn’t able to find any appointments.

Thank you everyone for your help and look forward to your reply!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Several posters here have used the online application form so hopefully they will advise. However, the paper version is supposed to be simpler and it is easier for forum advisors to assist with any questions on that form as we/ they can access it too. I have heard that the online form can be glitchy.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

There is a slight misunderstanding which I admit I had myself at first - The online form is only a means of filling in the FLR(M) form. Your application isn't actually submitted until it is posted. Whether you use the online form or download the paper form and fill it in by hand, it will need to be downloaded/printed by you and sent off via post. In BOTH cases, the date of application is the date the application is posted. So there is little functional difference between the online form and the handwritten form, although some of the questions are worded differently - Many people choose the handwritten form because it's a bit more straightforward and some questions are easier to understand.

After you send your printed FLR(M) and supporting documents via post, you will receive a confirmation letter from UKVI asking you to provide biometrics data. You can do this at a Post Office which provides this service (Home Office Biometric Enrolment). Send them the biometrics, and then you'll just be awaiting the return of your documents and new BRP.


----------



## Adrianagtl (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for your response  do you know how long it takes for them to send the sponsor passport back?
Thank you again and have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

If you are posting the application, then the sponsor does not need to send their passport, just a copy of every page. I would assume that, if the sponsor sends their passport, it would be returned at the same time as the other supporting documents.


----------



## justme786 (May 16, 2018)

In the following link on Immigration rules, 34G

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/immigra...rules-part-1-leave-to-enter-or-stay-in-the-uk

It clearly sates that' 
where the application is made via the online application process, the date on which the online application is submitted whether or not a subsequent appointment is made at a Home Office premium service centre.'

So online application is the date they are completed online regardless of if documents are posted or appointment made at a premium service.


----------



## ladybird18 (Jul 20, 2018)

quick question whilst on the subject, can you do postal and attend the premium centre?

What are your experience with primum visa, do you get the decision same day mostly ?


----------

